# Colombia bound.....



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

So, I'm half Latino (Colombian/Venezuelan) and I'm going to visit my family in August in the foothills of the Andes... I'm wondering how difficult it would be to find some wild frogs (for pictures obviously). 

I went a few years ago, and the environment is perfect at their villa.. however at that point there were houses being put up just uphill, and the runoff was polluting the water some (there were still fish and crabs alive in the creek that runs through my grandma's property, we caught a snake as well). Now that the construction has been done for 3-4 years, I'm hoping the amphibians have had a chance to move back into the area a little bit. My uncle says the monkeys have moved back into the area, which is definitely a good sign. I'm sure my cousin down there would love to get ahold of a pair and 

Obviously, I wouldn't expect to see any in mass numbers, prior pollution or not... but what is typical for wild PDF population density (I guess we'd be talking terribs and/or some variety of thumb in this case)? Is there any chance of seeing just one or are they just too rare? I'm guessing I'd have better luck with tree frogs or true frogs... either way, I'll be coming back with a rack of pictures of the scenery and whatever critters I can find


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thsi might be of some help. I might be heading there sometime this year, not sure when yet. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/53073-colombian-zoo-photos.html


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> thsi might be of some help. I might be heading there sometime this year, not sure when yet.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/53073-colombian-zoo-photos.html


Thanks for the link.. there was an interesting post about histro/lehmanni there, but what sucks is that you're not guaranteed to see one by any means. You definitely should visit though, it's one of the most beautiful places I've ever been, hands down. Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, i was just a little worried about the danger factor so i been talking to a few Colombians to make sure, and they keep assuring me that is not like it used to be so i am pretty sure i am gonna go, i just have to see how i can fit it in with work and all.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> yeah, i was just a little worried about the danger factor so i been talking to a few Colombians to make sure, and they keep assuring me that is not like it used to be so i am pretty sure i am gonna go, i just have to see how i can fit it in with work and all.


Yeah, it really isn't as bad. 20 years ago, my grandfather was killed in Bogota during a heist at his jewelry store, with plenty of attempted robberies before and after that... it used to be damn dangerous even for the locals. My uncle owns the store now and hasn't had a single problem since the early 90's, if that says anything (EDIT- NOGAF, but he was actually on USA Today a few weeks ago for the store .. he's the older dude with the 'stache). I was there five years ago and my parents had no problem letting me walk around with my female cousin and sister in the city at night.. it's a VERY different place. Just use common sense and you'll be fine.. most of the FARC and other baddies left for Venezuela where they can hide behind Chavez.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

There will be an article in the upcoming issue of Leaf Litter about someone who recently traveled to Colombia...probably won't be published in time for your trip, however.

As far as actually finding frogs, I would recommend looking in the trash heaps on the outskirts of town.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i was talking to Mark Pepper through email as he recently got back from a trip in Colombia, so now i am getting really excited.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey there. What frog species you are going to find depends on where are you going to be. You said you were going to be around Bogota?

A majority of the poison dart frog species in Colombia are found in the lowlands between the pacific coast and the Cordillera Occidental mountain range, however there are some exceptions to this. I'm sure around Bogota you could find a number of awesome amphibian species nevertheless.

If you specifically want to see some darts while you are there, I'd try to contact Adolfo Amezquita, a professor of Herpetology at the Universidad de los Andes in Bogota. They have quite an extensive collection of dart frogs, and who knows...maybe he'd let you see them.

Here's some contact information:
Ciencias Biolgicas : Profesores


Good Luck, and Have a fun trip!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

frogandtoad said:


> Hey there. What frog species you are going to find depends on where are you going to be. You said you were going to be around Bogota?
> 
> A majority of the poison dart frog species in Colombia are found in the lowlands between the pacific coast and the Cordillera Occidental mountain range, however there are some exceptions to this. I'm sure around Bogota you could find a number of awesome amphibian species nevertheless.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you. My grandma has a small house in Bogota, and also a villa that is near Silvania and Fusagasuga off Rt. 40. It's pretty close to "Sumapaz National Park," not sure of the geographical significance w/ dart frogs.

I'm assuming I won't find any wild frogs in the densely populated part of Bogota where she lives, I'm thinking more near the villa (it's on the side of a valley in a mountain range, I just assumed it was the Andes ). I will be visiting both, so I'll definitely try to get ahold of that professor, I'm sure that would be nothing short of epic. thanks again for the link!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

just arrived in Bogota a few hours ago.. I'll be sure to get some pics of whatever cool flora/fauna I run into over the next week. Any ideas on dendrobatid species distribution near Sumapaz National Park?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

gtclipse01 said:


> just arrived in Bogota a few hours ago.. I'll be sure to get some pics of whatever cool flora/fauna I run into over the next week. Any ideas on dendrobatid species distribution near Sumapaz National Park?


I sincerely hope this isn't the last time we hear from you.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i hope to go there some day soon, people say that its getting a lot safer then it used to be, just as long as you stay in the city and don't drive from one city to another.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> I sincerely hope this isn't the last time we hear from you.....


I couldn't just give up on irritating you guys yet, there's too much more work to do  

I come here every couple of years and it's only getting safer. I'd rather walk around on the streets of Bogota than certain areas of Baltimore or Philly, that's a fact.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would like to see lots of plant pictures too! :-D


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I would like to see lots of plant pictures too! :-D


I second this


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

frogandtoad said:


> Hey there. What frog species you are going to find depends on where are you going to be. You said you were going to be around Bogota?
> 
> A majority of the poison dart frog species in Colombia are found in the lowlands between the pacific coast and the Cordillera Occidental mountain range, however there are some exceptions to this. I'm sure around Bogota you could find a number of awesome amphibian species nevertheless.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the info, my cousin attends that university and is taking me to see him tomorrow


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool! Try to take a few pics while you are there!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Done. The professor is off in Africa, but a student was nice enough to show us around... it is Dr. Amezquita's personal collection, and is 100% Colombian to my knowledge (varieties from both the Pacific coast and the Andes). Among the coolest were several varieties of sylvatica and histrionica, as well as Ranitomeya "bombetes" and a few other ranitomeya I was unfamiliar with. They were also carrying out a study in color variation among Phyllobates hybrids (they were very careful with labeling/eggs/etc, let's not knock them since Los Andes is an educational institution.... their methods definitely quelled any doubts I would have, so that should say enough). 

We're heading into the mountains in about 15 minutes, so I'll keep you all posted on what I can find.. I'm expecting it will just be monkeys, birds, plants, and probably the semi-terrestrial forest crabs I saw last time (not vampire crabs, but similar with less colors). I'm hoping to get around to a short trip to Sumapaz National Park, but that depends a lot on everyone else.. for the most part we'll be near a town called Silvania. No internet access up there.... so I'll catch you all Sunday or Monday. Oh, and the student who showed me Prof. Amezquita's collection is supposed to send me a folder of pics with many of the Colombian varieties of PDF's, so I'm sure there will be a bunch that are unfamiliar to the hobby. Should be cool. PEACE


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrived in Bogota today.. the stay in the mountains was nothing short of epic. I didn´t find any frogs, but did find some tads deposited in a small stream pool, as well as one brom tad. I got some pretty awesome plant pics, along with a bunch of bugs etc... and then the frog pics from the university of course. I fly into DC tomorrow, so I´ll have those to you all sometime next week.

(Is it sad that I miss my frogs? )


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool! Looking forward to the pics man. I'm glad your trip went well.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

HE LIIIIVES!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like you had one hell of a trip. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------

